# M21 Beadlock



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow these would look absolutely sikkkkkk on a silver metallic canam


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Sweet looking wheel. They are only making them in 15 inch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

DirtyBrutes said:


> Sweet looking wheel. They are only making them in 15 inch.


I just emailed them to find out. I am on it if they offer 14s

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Saw em on FB earlier. Sick!


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Those are sick but I still like my m16s alot


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW - agreed on putting them on the metallic silver ham would be sa-weet!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

You were absolutely correct dirtybrutes only 15s. That doesn't make since to me since the tire selection is very limited. They did post on rzr forum that they would consider 14s with enough interest so we'll see. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Good to know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Will be available mid September according to email I received

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

